# Multi story building height?



## NotZach (Jan 15, 2010)

To keep units in coherency, what is a good height to make the levels in a multi storied building??


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

each level on the GW buildings are at 3" height difference for each floor. if making a DIY building try to keep a ladder or stairway at appropriate-ish distances.


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

The three inches between floors is a good rule of thumb to use. As for the overall building, I wouldn't go more than 3-4 floors up. There is little incentive to go that high in most games and moving through a ruin can string out a unit over multiple floors.


----------



## Eleven (Nov 6, 2008)

Archon Dan said:


> The three inches between floors is a good rule of thumb to use. As for the overall building, I wouldn't go more than 3-4 floors up. There is little incentive to go that high in most games and moving through a ruin can string out a unit over multiple floors.


I've played a game with a 5 story building in a deployment zone and assaulting the guys hiding in the top was a nightmare.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Ruins with more then 3 floors are generally only useful to avoid being assaulted or as abuses: like having a 5 story building in your deployment zone and putting an objective right on the top floor...


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Unless you want to play custom scenarios with spectacular buildings, I'd advise you stick to 3 floors max. And as the others have said, 3" a floor is about right.


----------

